# Alloy cleaning, chemicals?



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I have some old polished alloys that are covered in baked on crap and over spray, is there anything I can put on them that will remove everything? They are polished , does this mean I can use a chemical to strip them back and then just use a clear coat? Do I need a clear coat? I think if they are just left they will oxidize? Is there any products that do this? Almost need something like bleach. Any help would be great Cheers







Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

spaceplace said:


> I have some old polished alloys that are covered in baked on crap and over spray, is there anything I can put on them that will remove everything? They are polished , does this mean I can use a chemical to strip them back and then just use a clear coat? Do I need a clear coat? I think if they are just left they will oxidize? Is there any products that do this? Almost need something like bleach. Any help would be great Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels off, iron x sprayed and left a few minutes (hose your alloys first) and then hose it off. Bilberry wheel cleaner and scrub with a wheel brush and all should be good. Nice coat of wheel wax after to protect for the future


----------



## spikeymikey (Jun 11, 2014)

Uncle_rob said:


> Wheels off, iron x sprayed and left a few minutes (hose your alloys first) and then hose it off. Bilberry wheel cleaner and scrub with a wheel brush and all should be good. Nice coat of wheel wax after to protect for the future


^ good advice there


----------

